# eric



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im sending you an email, but watch out for it, its from my new email, you know, the me###nikkis etc etc one.Cheers.nikki


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Nikki, I did not get one?


----------

